# New Year Blues - feeling soo low and just want a hug



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

hey all,
sorry in advance for this down message. but im just feeling sooo low.  xmas and new year was quiet bt hard, spent time with sis and her 7 week old and friend just had a baby and well ive put on loads of weight and arrrrgh just want to cry.      
hubby and i have just had a stupid arguement which hasnt helped my mood and i just dont want to go back to work monday!
i cant believe how much this pain takes over your life.  when will the hurting stop?  when will i return to my normal happy self?  is it all really worth it?


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes it is worth it i promise you. I was trying nearly 7 years (married young) and i regularly hit that spot where you are now. The hurt wont stop but that coping mechanism thats got you through the last 3.5 years will kick back in. Stay strong but most of all stay positive!

I feel like i shouldnt really be posting here as i dont want to be labelled insensetive but reading your post stuck out to me. Plus my hugs are just as good as anyone elses  
   
Massive hugs to you....


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank u ticky that's just what I needed. And if course u should still post. God it's good to hear from people who have been there and done that and have finally got their little dream xxxxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hugs Hun, we all have poo days and yes it is hard to cope but don't worry you're not on your own and in no way should you beat yourself up about being down, it really is only natural as its a bloody hard thing to deal with day to day. I hope your mood takes a turn for the better soon sweetie, and in the meantime there are a world of hugs for you here



X
Ducky


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank u ducky. Hopefully my mood will change soon. It's just heartbreaking xxxxx I live the support on this website tho. It's sometimes the only place I can share my true feelings and just let it all out xxx love to u too ducky xxxx


----------



## jaykay76 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site, and joined to try and find some support. Don't beat yourself up for feeling low, Christmas especially is a very lonely time when you're struggling with infertility. Be kind to yourself and take one day at a time.  Take care  Janine xxx


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

hi i hope that you are feeling a little better now, sometimes it just helps being able to have a good moan knowing that other members have at some point felt the same way as you, i also agree that your coping mechanism will kick back in at some point, it always does. i wish you all the luck on this heartbreaking journey that we are all on x


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank u jaykay and tulipwishes. I'm ok / soso. Up and down moments. I'm just needing the sale of my house to complete so we gave more money for our next go and I just feel that's dragging due to the xmas hols etc. 
the people on here are def what help me along this painful journey. Thank u soo much for letting me have a moment and for taking the time to post xxxxxx


----------



## Firerayne (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys,
I'm in exactly the same place right now. I'm so low. I was feeling okay, dealing even up until my Sis in law got preg. I had a cry cos it wasn't me, then picked up again, until the first scan about 2 weeks ago, of course they have been happily showing it off as anyone would but it completely destroyed me. I haven't been able to pick myself up since. I'm currently back off work with depression, they're changing my tablets for stronger ones but it means coming of the other ones first which isn't helping. I don't want to do anything/ see anyone but on the other hand I long to be myself again before any of this happened almost to the point where I wish I'd been one of those people who never wanted children. I'm hoping it will pass soon but all I can think is I've still got the second scan nod third and bith of the inlaws baby to get through and I'm really not sure where I'll be. What I long to do is pack my bags and (with DH) move as far away from my current life as possible! Thought if share my craziness, you are not alone xx


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh firerayne  I'm sooo sorry ur feeling ever so low. I wish I could wave my magic wand to make everything better. I've just had counselling re my sisters pregnancy and I've got to admit it helped. I was in a terrible state. Still am sometimes but it did help. Have u tried counselling? All I can do us be an ear for u. And send u big hugs xxx


----------



## Firerayne (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you gem the support from you all here means a lot. I have had counceling it helped initially but it's the "new" hurdles that are hard. I work through it, get back on my feet and then something else. Hearing I'm not alone has been the best therapy to be honest. I will say though the last couple of days I've picked myself up and I'm throwing out everything that's cluttering up my house and ebaying it then I intend to go on holiday and although it won't "fix" it I think the break will do us both good and help us to remember that we still have each other to create happy memories with. (That's the plan anyway)
<takes deep breath!>


----------

